# Two Kittens In Six Months.



## FirstYearDown

My husband and I are both cat lovers. We have had the misfortune of losing two kittens in six months and it is killing me.

The first kitten died while we were on vacation. Julie was the runt of the litter and we were warned about failure to thrive when we brought her to the vet. She began to grow and do better, but it turned out that her heart was severely underdeveloped. She died in October 2011.

We made the mistake of getting another kitten less than two weeks after Julie's passing. I was trying to run away from the grief by immersing myself in Sheba's care. Sheba was well developed and perfectly healthy. Unfortunately, she died yesterday when she fell from our window-an EIGHTEEN STORY DROP. My husband wept bitterly when he found her. We hope that Sheba's neck and spine snapped immediately so that she did not suffer.

We are very conscientious and loving pet owners. Our kittens received the best food, vet care and lots of attention. I don't know what we did to deserve this. I don't even know if I want another cat when I am no longer weeping-I can't handle going through this pain again. Right now, I am thinking NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## golfergirl

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband and I are both cat lovers. We have had the misfortune of losing two kittens in six months and it is killing me.
> 
> The first kitten died while we were on vacation. Julie was the runt of the litter and we were warned about failure to thrive when we brought her to the vet. She began to grow and do better, but it turned out that her heart was severely underdeveloped. She died in October 2011.
> 
> We made the mistake of getting another kitten less than two weeks after Julie's passing. I was trying to run away from the grief by immersing myself in Sheba's care. Sheba was well developed and perfectly healthy. Unfortunately, she died yesterday when she fell from our window-an EIGHTEEN STORY DROP. My husband wept bitterly when he found her. We hope that Sheba's neck and spine snapped immediately so that she did not suffer.
> 
> We are very conscientious and loving pet owners. Our kittens received the best food, vet care and lots of attention. I don't know what we did to deserve this. I don't even know if I want another cat when I am no longer weeping-I can't handle going through this pain again. Right now, I am thinking NEVER AGAIN.


You gave first kitty the best life you could for her short time. The second kitty is such an unfortunate 
accident. Very sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown

Thanks. We are waiting six months and then we will revisit possible adoption. 

People don't understand grief over pets; they think it is just an animal and it doesn't hurt. When you are a cat lover, losing your kitten is like having a limb cut off.


----------



## CandieGirl

We're due to have kittens very soon...and hope they will be adopted by people like you and your H. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LovesHerMan

Pets become part of our life, and to have Sheba die in such a horrifying way is devastating. Give yourself lots of time to grieve. You will know when you are ready to adopt another pet. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

aww, so sad FYD. 

sorry for you, hubby and kitty.

its not anything that you 'deserve' this.
unfortunately bad things happen in life, not always because you did anything.

feel bad for you.


----------



## Suzyque

Oh that is absolutely agonizing. I'm so sorry for your losses.

Nothing will make you feel better, but I read recently that falls from windows are actually a common cause of death for cats, and of course particularly in the spring when the weather turns nice and windows are open. If you get another cat, you might have to bite the bullet and either nail the screens onto the window frame carefully--because you know how they dig when they want out, or sometimes the bigger cats just lean and the screen pops out, or else use climate control and not open the windows at all.

Kittens are all in a precarious state. Those deadly viral and bacterial diseases that kill so many cats usually do so when the cat is young. If the cat makes it past three, s/he stands a much greater chance of survival. It may be more secure for you if you get a full grown kitty.

You may want to go to a high kill shelter and ask for the next cat on death row. It will almost certainly be an adult. The shelter personell will frown at you, but you will feel better for having saved a life. The "SPCA" shelter in my city kills an average of 75 animals PER DAY.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Suzyque said:


> Oh that is absolutely agonizing. I'm so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Nothing will make you feel better, but I read recently that falls from windows are actually a common cause of death for cats, and of course particularly in the spring when the weather turns nice and windows are open. If you get another cat, you might have to bite the bullet and either nail the screens onto the window frame carefully--because you know how they dig when they want out, or sometimes the bigger cats just lean and the screen pops out, or else use climate control and not open the windows at all. There was no screen in the window. We will have that fixed before we get another one.
> 
> Kittens are all in a precarious state. Those deadly viral and bacterial diseases that kill so many cats usually do so when the cat is young. If the cat makes it past three, s/he stands a much greater chance of survival. It may be more secure for you if you get a full grown kitty. Well, the fact that Julie was a kitten had nothing to do with her health problems. She was underdeveloped. I do not let my kitties outside so there is less chance for illnesses.
> 
> You may want to go to a high kill shelter and ask for the next cat on death row. It will almost certainly be an adult. The shelter personell will frown at you, but you will feel better for having saved a life. The "SPCA" shelter in my city kills an average of 75 animals PER DAY. Next time we get a cat, she will be siamese with medical papers. Sheba would have lived if I hadn't left the window open. It was my fault.


----------



## PBear

We had a cat once that used to race around our apartment, and then launch herself at the screen window in our bedroom. Then cling there with her claws dug in. Crazy thing... 

I can see how this is a high risk for cats. No idea why she did that.

C


----------



## CLucas976

I firmly believe that animals will find you at the right time.

Give yourself time to heal, and soon enough the right one will wander into your life.

My kitty showed up at 5weeks old, ear freshly cut off and bleeding, half starved, and covered in engine oil. My two dogs were randomly aquired from bad situations that somehow happened to fall into my lap, and my previous rescue kitty I happened on when visiting the home she had been placed in because her original owner needed someone to care for her while she got back on her feet through a pregnancy (and what a horror she was, she'd have died if I didn't take her when I did)

point being, I've never gotten to choose an animal, they always choose me, and I wouldn't trade them for the world. When you need it the most, your new kitty will find it's way into your life because you'll be just what he or she needs


----------

